# Error 0x80070017



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, I've just built my new system and whenever I try to install Vista I get the same error message. It all works fine until it gets to one of the early parts where it expands files, it gets to 7% and gives me the error. I've tried removing one stick of RAM, using my old IDE disk drive, re-burning the ISO at 1x and it still doesn't work \: Any help? 

Specs:
Asus P5Q Pro
Intel E8400 duo 3.0ghz
4GB (2x2) Kingston 880
ATi Radeon 4870
Corsair TX 650w
Western Digital 640GB 7200RPM
DVD/CD drive (SATA)

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Welcome back to TSF - and to Vista Support.

A Vista install error of 0x80070017 can be caused by a problem with the Vista DVD itself or possibly other software that is interfering with the file copying to/from the DVD and hard drive.

What is the origin of the Vista DVD? Is is a full retail copy that you purchased? Are you allowing Vista to format the HDD? What version of Vista are you installing?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

It isn't retail, no. I would probably still get this error if I was using retail anyway. This is a brand new system so I doubt there's any software interfering. It's Vista Ultimate x64 SP1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You said you "built" your system... meaning that you did not purchase it from a retail outlet in-tact, correct?


----------



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK... Did you purchase a full retail copy of Vista Ultimate x64 w/SP1?

What is the origin of the Vista DVD that you are using - where did you get it from?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

It's pirated. Lol. I doubt the problem lies within the file because lot's of others have used it and said it worked so...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK.......

I would say then that the DVD is obviously bad or the CRC is probably doing its job. As you may know, CRC = Cyclic Redundancy Check and checks file integrity. When Vista sets up it looks for such things to guard against piracy.

Sorry.... I must close this thread and advise that you purchase a full retail copy of Vista.

You have a beautiful new system - why not treat *it* to a genuine copy of Vista Ultimate that you know will not cause problems? 

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

